
Is code a liability? - mcardleliam
If you&#x27;re in the JavaScript community, do you consider every line of code you or your team writes as a liability&#x2F;risk to your project?
======
seren
Given that there is usually a few "defects" per 1000 line of code, for any
given language, it is better to achieve the same functionality with 10 kLoc
than 100 kLoc.

That being said there is always a balance between readability and
maintainability versus terseness.

And if you reduce your application Loc count by depending on a big external
dependencies you just move the problem around (it might be the right solution,
you just have to be aware of it)

So yes, I tend to be in the camp considering that code is rather a liability
than an asset.

------
brudgers
Probably, but the accounting is double entry so there's an asset on the other
side of the ledger. The value of each entry goes into determining bottom line.

------
w_t_payne
code complexity is a liability; required functionality is an asset; one
measure of engineering efficiency is required functionality per unit code
complexity.

